# need help figuring out my at&t



## melodyyyyy (Feb 11, 2009)

HI guys

  I have a semi stupid question.  I have the 16g wifi and 3g Ipad.  I have not yet set up an AT&T account.  Tonight I noticed my Ipad saying that I was on the AT&T network.How can that be?  Am I picking up someone else AT&T service?


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Up at the top, do you see 3G or the wifi signal strength indicator?

Try turning off your wifi in settings and see if you still have internet access.  Then, turn off your cellular data and see if you still have the ATT at the top.  I believe you will still receive a signal for 3G even when you are not currently in a plan, but you will not be able to access the internet.  But I cant test this because I have always had a 3G plan.


----------

